# Hi everyone!



## Northern_lights (Oct 10, 2018)

So I guess I will introduce myself, in a way. Married 10 yrs now, thankful 6-7 yr mark is behind us. Just enjoying reading the different threads and seeing all the perspectives. Alot of people seem pretty much pro-marriage which is awesome. Working on finding new ways to grow together and stay connected. Not sure what else to say here, I don't have any big complaints in my marriage at this point. .. but staying healthy isn't about waiting to be sick to see a doctor, right?


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Northern Welcome to TAM Kick off ur shoes and put ur feet up.


----------

